# Macs



## perfectmarks (Aug 13, 2012)

I recently went back to school (online classes) and I have a Mac computer. I have a few papers to write and I really dislike the microsoft office for macs. I miss the PC version. Could I download the PC version somehow to where it could be compatible for my Mac?


----------



## doechsli (Aug 15, 2012)

I am not a MAC user or expert but I think what you see is what your get......I have not seen any sort of emulator that will allow you to run the Windows version of MS/Office on a MAC.


----------



## sgeco (Aug 30, 2012)

you can dual boot a Mac into Windows, that's it


----------



## AeR0 (Oct 1, 2012)

this might be a good read for you perhaps

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1461


----------



## crackur (Oct 22, 2012)

ahhh the life of mac users.......so glad I stay away from them =)

sorry haha the dual boot things would probably be the best thing.


----------



## Diy_Tech_Guy (Oct 26, 2012)

You can use vm ware (. Or virtual box it's free ) check out play on Mac (google it)  Mac's  are great I much prefer to use a Mac   / or Linux  over a  pc  and this is coming from a PC guy .


----------



## Wraith_Daquell (Nov 6, 2012)

Another possible option is to use the Office Web Apps from Microsoft. They work on a Mac and are free, though they can't do quite all that the installed versions offer.

Check them out here: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/web-apps.

Sadly, you cannot get the Windows versions of Office on a Mac without installing Windows on the Mac using VMware or BootCamp.


----------



## drewdin (Jan 19, 2013)

you can duel boot or use a virtual machine to run a windows environment. I use VMWare fusion for my mac to run the PC programs i cant get on my mac


----------



## drewdin (May 17, 2013)

you can also try open office


----------



## WindowsonWashington (May 31, 2013)

Parallels works as well.


----------

